# Classified Ads



## dtpauly (Jul 19, 2005)

Why can't I get the Classified Ads section to work?  I have been trying all day to access this site so that I can try to find a TS in LV at the end of September.  Every other link that I have tried has worked.  Thanks in advance!

dtpauly@aol.com


----------



## jmatias (Jul 19, 2005)

The problem was noted a couple of weeks ago...seems that AOL users aren't able to log into the Ads section....I'm still not able to get in with AOL.


----------



## dtpauly (Jul 21, 2005)

Thanks Jen - will try through IE instead of AOL.

Pauly


----------



## Makai Guy (Jul 21, 2005)

AOL users having this problem, please see this post:
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=12109&postcount=18


----------

